

Nazi nuclear bunker discovered in Austria by filmmaker - wglb
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/secret-nazi-nuclear-bunker-discovered-in-austria-9948647.html

======
manachar
"Police stopped excavations last week as the team did not have a permit to
work on historical sites, but Mr Sulzer is confident that the dig can be
restarted soon."

That's not a dig, that's essentially grave robbing for profit.

Just because you have a camera doesn't mean you get to do whatever you want.
For a historical site of this importance there is ABSOLUTELY no excuse for the
filmmaker not to work with the proper channels. Especially since it may have
extremely hazardous materials.

I know "hackers" like to think proper channels and procedures are just some
sort of bureaucratic trap to stop people from doing cool stuff, but this is
endangering peoples lives, irrecoverably destroying the archaeological record,
and just plainly in bad taste to make a crappy "reality-show-like history"
film.

------
sebastialonso
What exactly would be a Nazi relic?

